# Fitting a .58 grip onto a .60 shaft...



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi folks,

Stupidly, I bought new grips without checking the butt dimensions of the clubs I wanted to re-grip.

Will there be any issue sticking a midsize .58 grip onto a .60 diameter shaft butt? I assume that it'll have the effect of making the grip feel thicker, and so I wont need to put any layers of tape on under the grip tape?

I'm also assuming that I'll get the damn thing on ok, provided I lube it up liberally.

Anyone have any experience of doing this?

Cheers
SB


----------



## One Planer (Feb 3, 2014)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Hi folks,

Stupidly, I bought new grips without checking the butt dimensions of the clubs I wanted to re-grip.

Will there be any issue sticking a midsize .58 grip onto a .60 diameter shaft butt? I assume that it'll have the effect of making the grip feel thicker, and so I wont need to put any layers of tape on under the grip tape?

I'm also assuming that I'll get the damn thing on ok, provided I lube it up liberally.

Anyone have any experience of doing this?

Cheers
SB
		
Click to expand...

Fitting a 0.58 onto a .600 shaft will have the effect of making the grip 1/64th Oversize with just the grip tape applied.

0.58 grips will feel thicker than a 0.60 grip as their is more material in their construction.

You'll have no issue getting 0.58 grips onto 0.60 shafts. Just make sure you use plenty of solvent. The only issue I would say you  _may_ have is the grip you've chosen will be fractioanlly bigger than midsize due to the core sizes (0.58 and 0.60).


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Gareth,

Thanks for that. I like a thick grip anyways, so being marginally bigger than midsize shouldn't be an issue.

Cheers
SB


----------



## One Planer (Feb 3, 2014)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Hi Gareth,

Thanks for that. I like a thick grip anyways, so being marginally bigger than midsize shouldn't be an issue.

Cheers
SB
		
Click to expand...

That's how I felt.

However.

When I went to see my pro about a sizing (... I'd always used online sizing tools before now) and he advised that what that recommeneded (Standard 0.58 grip with 3 additional layers, 4 total including grip tape) was miles too big.  

Firsty thing he asked was what size glove I wear (Medium Large), then said that the info on the online fitting was way out.

Measured me against the Ping chart (Below) which saw me come out bang on the line of white and gold.




Decided, after speaking to my pro, to build up my new Golf Pride full cord tour wrap grips to 1/32 oversize (0.60 grip on a 0.60 with 2 layers of build up tape + 1 layer of grip tape. 3 layers total). 

At first, they felt so small and skinny. After a bit of time, they started to feel a little more like. Now they still feel skinny but the shots I'm hitting are now much more consistent. My grip has also improved too.

Food for though (Maybe?).


----------



## moogie (Feb 3, 2014)

Chart works perfect for me
Ping Aqua ID8 ...... My grip of choice  :thup:

Though I do fit some of my clubs now in white ( Std ) mainly woods


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 3, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Food for though (Maybe?).
		
Click to expand...

Maybe 

When I was fitted for my irons I was recommended +3 layers of tape, and I think they fit me well. If I put a midsize .58 on a .6 inch shaft with one layer of grip tape I _should_ end up with something similar to the rest of my set...


----------



## One Planer (Feb 3, 2014)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Maybe 

When I was fitted for my irons I was recommended +3 layers of tape, and I think they fit me well. If I put a midsize .58 on a .6 inch shaft with one layer of grip tape I _should_ end up with something similar to the rest of my set...
		
Click to expand...

When I spoke to Lamkin a little while back on this they said that building up a standard grip to a midsize they stated it would take 6 or 7 layers under a 0.58 grip to make it a midsize and what I was playing at the time (4 layers under a 0.58 grip) was quite a way off.

Heres a copy of the email:




			Hi Gareth,

If possible, it would be easier to explain this by way of a phone conversation but the simple answer is, if you want a grip as big as a midsize grip I would recommend using a midsize grip as you would need at least 7 layers of tape on a .580 standard size grip to achieve this. Please see my telephone number below.

Thanks and regards 

Kip Wellstead
Product Manager

kip@lamkin.co.uk
5 Bentley Industrial Centre, Bentley, Farnham, Surrey GU10 5NJ
+44 (0) 1420 23768  Mobile +44 (0) 7766 601540
www.lamkin.co.uk

Click to expand...

If you look at it in number of layers. Your fit for 4 layers, but fitting those grips is effectively 8 layers.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 4, 2014)

Gareth said:



			If you look at it in number of layers. Your fit for 4 layers, but fitting those grips is effectively 8 layers.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey 

Maybe I'll hold onto these grips for my woods and get other grips for my irons...


----------

